

“Bitcoin for the Befuddled” Paperback Now Shipping (Conrad Barski/Chris Wilmer) - drcode
http://www.amazon.com/Bitcoin-Befuddled-Conrad-Barski/dp/1593275730/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417542348&sr=8-1&keywords=befuddled

======
drcode
Hope you all enjoy our new book!

Our free O'Reilly webcast tomorrow:
[http://goo.gl/hjRjKm](http://goo.gl/hjRjKm)

Recent O'Reilly radar interview: [http://goo.gl/XmBI80](http://goo.gl/XmBI80)

Read a free (very long!) comic excerpt from the book insert here:
[http://befuddled.org](http://befuddled.org)

Buy the eBook with bitcoins on our custom site:
[http://cointagion.com](http://cointagion.com) (also has the full No Starch
Press book catalog for sale)

Also, here's a site we created for the book that helps newbies get some bits
for testing: [http://newbiecoins.com](http://newbiecoins.com)

